# S.O.S: Urgent Help Needed: Easter Eggs soft boiled..



## jpinmaryland (Mar 22, 2008)

Can you believe this? I boiled 1 1/2 dozen eggs this morning for about 15 min. over a low flame. I then put them in ice water. I went to no less than 3 websites to figure out how to boil eggs. Duh..

I was a little bit puzzled when I pulled one out and spun it. First time, it spun fast, second time not so fast, third time it sort of just didnt want to spin. I figured it was slick w/ water. Pulled another egg out, same thing. I dunno.  Anyhow we went ahead and started to color them...

Now we break one open and find it is soft boiled, not very runny at all. The white is not solid and not runny sort of jello and the yolk is just kind of soft.

HELP! Can I reboil these? My wife is afraid the colors will merge if we reboil them in one batch. they are colored with standard egg dye and some crayons.

My suggestion is to steam them in the oven. How long to be safe?

Any thoughts greatly appreciated..


----------



## Barb L. (Mar 22, 2008)

Myself , I would reboil them - I have an electric stove -I cover mine with water, bring to boil, turn off but leave on burner- 20 mins. covered - then but in cold water.
I would cook them another 5 mins for sure.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Mar 22, 2008)

The colors will probably run if re-boiled, but that is about the only thing you can do. Once you pull them back out hopefully you will be able to wipe them off and start over. Usually those dies are not very permanent.
We were having the same problem with these stupid cheap eggs, so we switched to using the better cage free stuff again and wow what a difference. No cracking and they boiled right up perfectly the first time around.


----------



## jpinmaryland (Mar 22, 2008)

I was so taken aback I didnt think boiling eggs was a big deal...My mom in law said to bring to a rapid boil once you get them in there. I had it boiling then plopped them in, I didnt bring it to boil, just kept it on low....

Hmmm, why couldnt you just steam them? In fact I think I will try a little experiment right now..


----------



## Katie H (Mar 22, 2008)

I wouldn't recommend steaming them in the oven.  How do you feel about cleaning cooked-on egg from the inside of your oven?

If you really want to steam them in the oven, you might consider poking a hole in the shell first.  Still, I don't recommend this method of cooking eggs.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Mar 22, 2008)

Kaboom!!! My father in law once did that in the microwave oven. just plopped an egg in there and turned it on. MIL was cleaning it off the ceiling days later, and oh god the smell!!!
Oven would have the same effect once they got hot enough.


----------



## auntdot (Mar 22, 2008)

Toss and buy some more eggs and dye stuff.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Mar 22, 2008)

Hmmm. Ours do not seem to be taking the dye very well. After sitting and sitting and sitting in the dye they barely have any color at all. We used food coloring that said it was good for dying eggs, what is the problem?


----------



## jpinmaryland (Mar 22, 2008)

I suspect cheap eggs may be a culprit above. I read the mav's comments about cheap eggs and have noticed that about 3 or 4 of ours have already cracked...

I reboiled 3 eggs as a test. They are hard cooked now, but all the color is gone.

I baked one in the oven. It's decorated as Jupiter with the Great Red Spot! Now it's a baked Jupiter with the Great Red Spot and an asteroid hitting it as the yolk leaked out a crack.

Oh well this may turn into a major bad cooking day. I am trying to make "holy bread" with some recipe my daughter brough home from school. I used that extra Coffee Mate creamer I had lying around, so....

And tonight's Mousakka is made with turkey! Yikes this may be downright hilarious.


----------



## jpinmaryland (Mar 22, 2008)

ATTENTION MAV: Hey Mav. try some a Tsp. of Vinegar in the food coloring. The instructions on our package say this is a must. ALso it must be boiling water..


----------



## Maverick2272 (Mar 22, 2008)

OK, thanks for the tip, I will go put some in now and then re-dip them.


----------



## expatgirl (Mar 22, 2008)

Maverick2272 said:


> Hmmm. Ours do not seem to be taking the dye very well. After sitting and sitting and sitting in the dye they barely have any color at all. We used food coloring that said it was good for dying eggs, what is the problem?



Did you mix vinegar in the dye water?  Vinegar is an acid and will break down the egg shell and they in turn become somewhat porous and that's when the dye can fill in....the longer you leave them in the dye and vinegar the darker they become


----------



## Katie H (Mar 22, 2008)

jpinmaryland said:


> I suspect cheap eggs may be a culprit above. I read the mav's comments about cheap eggs and have noticed that about 3 or 4 of ours have already cracked...
> 
> I reboiled 3 eggs as a test. They are hard cooked now, but all the color is gone.
> 
> ...



Sounds like it's time to call for delivery pizza!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Mar 22, 2008)

Just be careful with the turkey in the Mousakka, it is much drier. Love Mousakka though, just can't get DW to make it for me often enough!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Mar 22, 2008)

Update: Eggs are turning out much better, nice and pastel looking!


----------



## jpinmaryland (Mar 22, 2008)

The turkey came out great, it was ground turkey so perhaps that helped. I like to use a lot of garlic when I do ground turkey seems to  work. And I like the combination of cinnamon and garlic. Also used blue cheese dressing in the layers between the turkey and eggplant. 

The holy bread came out well too. Nothing like Hazelnut flavored unleavened holy bread.


----------



## jpinmaryland (Mar 23, 2008)

Okay so now what do I do with 11 soft boiled eggs? They arent very runny but definitely not solid. I am thinking a pudding or something...


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 23, 2008)

jp - did you put the eggs in after the water was boiling?  That's how I interpreted one post you made.  If that is the case the eggs need to go in the water when it is cold, come to temp with the water.  Once the water comes to a boil I just cover mine, turn off the heat, and let them sit for about 15 minutes. 

You could always cook them up a bit more in the microwave and make egg salad.


----------



## jpinmaryland (Mar 23, 2008)

kitchenelf: your intuition is correct. I put them in the pot when the flame was on full and the water was boiling. But after putting in 18 eggs, the boil dropped down some and I immediately dropped the flame to low. This was the mistake, and all the webpages I looked at did say to bring to boil I didnt realize easter eggs were so touchy. 

ANyhow, reboiling them appears to be the most reasonable option.


----------

